
How Tilt Updates Kubernetes in Seconds, Not Minutes - metzby
https://medium.com/windmill-engineering/how-tilt-updates-kubernetes-in-seconds-not-minutes-28ddffe2d79f
======
sgallant
Just discovered Tilt last weekend. Great project.

